# Door rubber sealing



## ARTB1400 (Mar 31, 2016)

Winter is comming and I am interested for door and boot lid rubber sealing against freezing so just interested in product which will not leave "greasy look" on windows as few cars are coupes whose windows are without frame and are directly on rubber when closed.
I want to avoid so called silicone sprays.

Regards


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I use gummi pflege which IMO is a decent product and well priced.

Swissvax seal feed gets decent reviews as well though I've never tried it solely based on cost as gummi pflege works for me :thumb:


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Another vote here for gummi pflege. All you need :thumb:

Peter


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

The Gummi stuff is on my list to get as well as heard consistently good things about it


----------



## ARTB1400 (Mar 31, 2016)

Gummi pflege from Sonax or????


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Mine is einszett which I think has now changed to nextzett.

Can get it from the likes of Amazon, eBay etc it's a purple and white container with a sponge applicator on top to rub onto seals.


----------



## SmudgerEBT (Sep 24, 2015)

Swissvax Seal Feed. Smells fantastic as you use it.

Or Gummi as stated.

(Prefer Seal Feed)


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

ARTB1400 said:


> Gummi pflege from Sonax or????


I use Wurth but can't tell the difference between it and Sonax tbh

Peter


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

As above, but I’ll add...

If your seals are still black, then any water based rubber treatment is good. Nextzett gummi or Sonax are excellent. 

If the seals are dry/grey you need something that penetrates more. Swissvax seal feed is excellent but hideously expensive. But it would be the only bottle you ever need. 

A cheaper alternative is Koch Chemie Plast Star or the consumer version nano magic plastic care, which can be used on all external plastic and rubber as well as seals. Cheaper and more versatile, but more solvent based and less oily. 

Wipe rubber first with some APC on a cloth and let it dry. Then keep applying your product until it won’t ‘take’ any more, then wipe off the excess and let it air dry (doors open) for a while. Don’t forget to clean the door where it seals otherwise it’ll just pick up the dirt on the door. 

Doing this once should turn them back to black and last at least 3 months before they start looking a bit dry again. 

I have frameless doors and nasty dried out cracked rubber; seal feed brought them back to being acceptable. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

sonax gummi pfleger is great stuff to lubricate them and solution finish to make them really black again


----------



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

Y'all guys just made my order the Sonax Gummi lol, thanks.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

liav24 said:


> Y'all guys just made my order the Sonax Gummi lol, thanks.


let us know what you think


----------



## ARTB1400 (Mar 31, 2016)

Does Swissvax Seal Feed streaks in rain when applied to outside rubber?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

ARTB1400 said:


> Does Swissvax Seal Feed streaks in rain when applied to outside rubber?


No, never!

I've been using it for years and never had any issues with it.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

is poorboys natural look ok on Rubber seals please.


----------

